# Sibelius with The graphical midi tool and the new Synchron series



## maximuss (Mar 26, 2022)

Hi,
just wondering if anybody has tried this combination of software to produce great midi results without having to use a DAW. Using Sibelius with The graphical midi tool and the new Synchron (not synchronized) series? I ask this because I know that VSL are well integrated with Sibelius. How does it compare to NP? 
Thanks in advance!!


----------

